# Fish tank in conservatory. Too much light?



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was wondering could I put a large fish tank in a conservatory or would algae be too much of an issue? You see in my house the only place a large aquarium could be put is in the conservatory because there is no where else it could be put. Aquarium I was thinking would be 6ft x 2ft x 2ft. 

Would a uv sterilizer control most of the algae in the water column? Would there be any other ways to control the algae? I know during winter it should be a massive issue but during summer I would be worried about.

I will of course be using a lot of plants and Co2.

Haven't even bought a tank just wanted you guys opinion. 

Only other place a tank can be place is upstairs by the way and I do have a 50 gallon up their and I wouldn't want to put any heavier than that up their in case the floor bows.


----------



## Sainty91 (Dec 28, 2010)

Good idea for the best use of space but algae wouldn't be the only problem. You need to know how hot your conservatory gets in the summer and can you keep the water below a dangerous temp. I lost one of my plecs a few weeks ago because isouldnt cool the water enough during a heat wave.

Hope everything works out, let us know what you decide.


----------

